# Best Power Supply Calculator I've Seen



## nflesher87 (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

Literally has all CPUs and video cards on the market to select, as well as everything down to how many fans you have and if there's watercooling!


----------



## erocker (Nov 16, 2007)

Very nice!  Now I know it's my PSU holding me back from going over 3ghz.  It makes complete sense to me too, there is quite a large jump in wattage going over 3ghz according to the calculator.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 16, 2007)

erocker said:


> Very nice!  Now I know it's my PSU holding me back from going over 3ghz.  It makes complete sense to me too, there is quite a large jump in wattage going over 3ghz according to the calculator.



glad to see it helped 
upping cpu voltage can actually make a significant difference


----------



## newconroer (Nov 16, 2007)

Is there something different from this one that's been posted before?

It says my system takes 337 watts...

Hah, now when is someone going to make an online amperage calculator.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 16, 2007)

newconroer said:


> Is there something different from this one that's been posted before?



No.


My system takes 468W according to the calculator


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 16, 2007)

oh I've never seen one this thorough posted
they seem pretty accurate to me, and I like how you can input your exact overclock (clock and voltage) as well


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Nov 16, 2007)

I've actually used that site ever since my Athlon XP-M setup, mostly just for ballpark numbers regarding my CPU overclocks.  However, after performing actual measurements on my systems using both a Fluke current clamp and the on screen display of my APC UPS, the peak power draw as stated on the site is way over the actual number.  True this site gives the recommended PSU wattage so it could be taking into account the extra draw on the 12V rail, but I wouldn't use it as concrete fact.  My system draws 280 watts at its absolute max (running 3dMark06 for almost full SLI utilization while running Orthos in the backround to use up any free CPU cycles on both cores).

There is also a pro version of the PSU calculator on their site that will give you the amps per rail but you have to pay for it.


----------



## Grimskull (Nov 16, 2007)

Good find..... very useful indeed!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2007)

nflesher87 said:


> glad to see it helped
> upping cpu voltage can actually make a significant difference



Actually, this isn't always the case.  I used to have an AMD Opteron 148 that could do 3.1GHz easy, but after a while I noticed I could no longer get there.  In fact, I had to go all the way down to 2.95 GHz to get stable.  Turned out that between the high and low, I had upgraded the video card once or twice, and that extra power draw was limiting my overclock.  The PSU rails weren't keeping up anymore.



newconroer said:


> Is there something different from this one that's been posted before?
> 
> It says my system takes 337 watts...
> 
> Hah, now when is someone going to make an online amperage calculator.



This calculator has been around for a whle, but a few months back they came up with the Pro version of this calculator, and it does do the amperage calculations for you.  However, the pro version has a small nominal fee.  If you get the lifetime usage pack, you can use it for 200 years!  The author guaranteed me that if you lived longer than that, he's extend the membership for you


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 16, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Actually, this isn't always the case.  I used to have an AMD Opteron 148 that could do 3.1GHz easy, but after a while I noticed I could no longer get there.  In fact, I had to go all the way down to 2.95 GHz to get stable.  Turned out that between the high and low, I had upgraded the video card once or twice, and that extra power draw was limiting my overclock.  The PSU rails weren't keeping up anymore.



I meant upping cpu voltage can make a significant difference in power consumption


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying.  I sounded like you were saying the CPU voltage would help his OC.


----------



## DaMulta (May 9, 2009)

Recommended PSU Wattage: * 972 Watts

That's if I don't upgrade anymore lol


----------



## DreamSeller (May 9, 2009)

ty very much

Recommended PSU Wattage: 373 watts D


----------



## crazy pyro (May 9, 2009)

This is in the PSU guide thread, it also states specifically that it over estimates the power consumption.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

last time i used this, it over estimated my PC's power usage by 200W.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 9, 2009)

i've used that website a lot to show the estimate wattage lol and its estimated 385w with my system lol


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

the only power calculator i trust is this one

http://bakkap.free.fr/Misc/wCalc.html

handy tool. the only problem is that it goes by whatever knowledge you have... AMD and intel dont exactly release accurate power consumption figures.


----------



## sweeper (May 9, 2009)

Recommended PSU Wattage: **378*


----------



## DrPepper (May 9, 2009)

Mines takes up 600 watts apparently and I have less than you guys 

I remember this tool I've used it before but not recently.


----------



## Darknova (May 9, 2009)

560W


----------



## amit_talkin (May 9, 2009)

538w for me


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2009)

My server is 617w, has Enermax Revolution 85+ 850w PSU.
My desktop is 463w, has Enermax Liberty 620w PSU.


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2009)

I use the pro version now, and IIRC the last few systems I built all required 900+ watts, and the last one was 74 amps!


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2009)

Wow, i only need 330w ... Nice.


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

How did this thread get re-awakened after so long?


----------



## RadeonX2 (May 9, 2009)

I can't believe my system is pulling 455W 

whats should I set in CPU Utilization, System Load and Capacitor aging?

I've set to default which is recommended in both utilization and system load, capacitor aging is 10% which resulted in 455w consumption


----------



## elite.ire (May 9, 2009)

631 Watts for me


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

There is no way an i7 and 9800GX2 needs 1091 W


----------



## elite.ire (May 9, 2009)

i screwed up the calculator soz , fixed now


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> How did this thread get re-awakened after so long?



damulta did it


----------



## G@dn!q (May 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the only power calculator i trust is this one
> 
> http://bakkap.free.fr/Misc/wCalc.html
> 
> handy tool. the only problem is that it goes by whatever knowledge you have... AMD and intel dont exactly release accurate power consumption figures.


 
actually they are the same...

btw my 2900 pro 1G is a really freakin' power hungry monster! dammit!


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

G@dn!q said:


> actually they are the same...
> 
> btw my 2900 pro 1G is a really freakin' power hungry monster! dammit!



they're different, cause mine does CPU only and doesnt have all the other crap  its all guesswork, the calculator this thread is about has been out by nearly 200W on one of my systems (claimed 700W load, in reality it was 530W in furmark and 400W when normal gaming)


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2009)

The Extreme Outer Vision calculator will assume full load on all components.  Real life circumstances will never see full load all the time.


----------



## angelkiller (May 10, 2009)

I think that the result you get is what kind of PSU to get, not how much your system draws. It says "Recommended PSU Wattage". Not "System Power Draw".

I wonder how accurate the CPU OC power estimator is. Theres no way a E8400 draws *118W* when OCed to 4.3GHz @ 1.35v. The thing loads at ~30W at stock speeds. Upping the voltage by 13% does not quadruple the power consumption. 

4.3GHz E8400 + 4830 CF gets 346W. Admittedly, that seems awfully low for a PSU recommendation. But on some of you guys systems, there's no way you system draws that much.


----------



## Kursah (May 10, 2009)

No but it doesn't hurt to have a buffer imo, I always try to get a PSU that's got at least a 100W buffer between what I hope to be the max my OC'd rig will use and it's rated specs, that way it's less stressed, keeps in it's efficiency range, and these newer PSU's with 80+ efficiencies add to that. Keeps the PSU cooler, keeps the voltage solid, and upgrades realistic along with decent overclocks without having to worry about a PSU blowing up or a cap leaking it's contents (i've dealt with that b4).

As-far-as PSU estimators, it's kind of handy, but definatley not accurate, but even if it overguestimates, I'd rather it do that then underguestimate imo.


----------



## angelkiller (May 10, 2009)

I wasn't saying that overestimation is bad. I was trying to point out that that it doesn't give actual power consumption. The calculator overestimates so it gives you what kind of PSU to look for. It just seems like some people think that that's how much their PSU draws. Overestimation is good.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

wow!!! what a great tool this needs a stick my system only needs 480 watts


----------



## Kursah (May 10, 2009)

I think it's kind of hard for the estimator to be very accurate, but I think if there was enough fundings, donations and kill-a-watt users out there, a more accurate estimator could be created. If someone thinks this estimator is accurate, more power to them because they'll be purchasing a more powerful PSU that will take care of their needs at a lower load. If you want accurate, imo the closest most will come to is the kill-a-watt device, pretty cool, but I forget what it costs anymore. I've never really worried about what my PC consumes since electric is part of my set rent, but someday it will matter I'm sure.


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I think it's kind of hard for the estimator to be very accurate, but I think if there was enough fundings, donations and kill-a-watt users out there, a more accurate estimator could be created. If someone thinks this estimator is accurate, more power to them because they'll be purchasing a more powerful PSU that will take care of their needs at a lower load. If you want accurate, imo the closest most will come to is the kill-a-watt device, pretty cool, but I forget what it costs anymore. I've never really worried about what my PC consumes since electric is part of my set rent, but someday it will matter I'm sure.



from my experience with all kinds of components in my computer this looks about right.


----------



## mlee49 (May 10, 2009)

The Wish it could show 3x SLI or CF.  Very accurate calculator, nothing like Newegg's Wattage Calculator.


----------



## angelkiller (May 10, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> nothing like Newegg's Wattage Calculator.




Oh god that horrible. All the GPUs are pre ATI 3 series. Apparently a Core 2 Duo, a 2900 series, 2GB DDR2, and a 3.5in 7200 drive needs *780W*!!


----------



## mlee49 (May 10, 2009)

I know, four 8800GTX's need a 1.8KW psu.


----------



## Nick89 (May 10, 2009)

I used my Kill-A-watt to see my PCs actual full load Watt usage and it was 425W. This thing estimated 417W, I would say its pretty good.

To get full load I ran OCCT Stressing CPU and Furmark stressing GPU at the same time. With the CPU at 100% load and my GPU at no load my system sucked up 289W, With the GPU at full load it sucked up 425-431W. I like my Kill-A-Watt. =]


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> I wasn't saying that overestimation is bad. I was trying to point out that that it doesn't give actual power consumption. The calculator overestimates so it gives you what kind of PSU to look for. It just seems like some people think that that's how much their PSU draws. Overestimation is good.



when it tells you it needs 750W and you're running the PC stable on a 600W PSU... the tools crap 

It tells you what kind of generic, cheap PSU with 60% efficiency you'll need.


----------



## t_ski (May 11, 2009)

Extreme Outer Vision knows that this is not the 'end all, be all" of calculators.  That's why they have a Pro version that takes Amperage into consideration as well.  From my experience the Pro is more accurate, and I bought my last 2 psu's off the amperage ratings, not the wattage ratings.

Last time I checked, it was only $1.99 USD for lifetime access.


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2009)

it tells me i need a 700w PSU for quadfire i like that idea


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 11, 2009)

533W for me


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (May 11, 2009)

447 (when at max everything)
402 (when CPU is at max)


----------



## phatkat (May 20, 2009)

> How did this thread get re-awakened after so long?



#1 result @ Google for something related to PSU Calculator. (Sorry can't remember exact query)

Anyway I'm glad since this is a great community and I'm glad I found it.


----------

